
False CNN-porn report shows how fast fake news spreads - cruisestacy
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2016/11/25/false-cnn-porn-report-shows-how-fast-fake-news-spreads/94441324/
======
meira
It is, more than anything, an advice to CNN e MSM that enough is enough.
Nobody respects them more than what they give us.

